# How to touchup a scratch in my anodized handlebars



## crestlinefarm (May 6, 2003)

Anybody know how to touch-up a scratch in black anodized handlebars? I put some new bars on my commuter last night and some d-bag on the train put a scratch on 'em this morning. Not that they won't eventually get scratched but c'mon, the first day? Was thinking of trying a Sharpie but thought I'd check with the all-knowing Forum first.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

flat black touchup paint from an autoparts store.... Gloss black will be too shiny and will really stick out... That being said a Sharpie works too but it almost look dark blue when applied...


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

Birchwood Casey Aluminum Black metal touch up will work. It's used to touch up scratched aluminum gun parts.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

crestlinefarm said:


> Anybody know how to touch-up a scratch in black anodized handlebars? I put some new bars on my commuter last night and some d-bag on the train put a scratch on 'em this morning. Not that they won't eventually get scratched but c'mon, the first day? Was thinking of trying a Sharpie but thought I'd check with the all-knowing Forum first.


I'd go the Sharpie route myself.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I'd go the Sharpie route myself.


+ 1. Nothing will really match, so keep it simple and just Sharpie it.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Sharpie is a quick fix, but IMO/IME the worst choice. Sharpie ink will fade rapidly and turn purple in a couple of days. I scratched my stem, went to an autoparts store and found a matte black that matches fairly well. You don't notice it unless you're looking for it.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Flat black paint is good, I just checked out my AL bars and stem that have only 1200 miles on them... my sweat is so corrosive that it's popping of the anodizing on both!


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

I second the Birchwood Casey recommendation -- while I've never used it on bike parts (scratches are inevitable on my commuter), it really does the trick on aluminum gun parts!


----------

